# Just a fetish or something deeper?



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

So I was watching a show on youtube earlier, it turns out it was about fetishes. It was a actual movie, it looked interesting so I started watching it, but had no idea it was about fetishes until it got a little further into it. There was a man who loved to be in diapers, and wanted a strange woman to treat him like his mommy. He sucked his thumb etc. It had me wondering, if fetishes are just that, fetishes nothing more nothing less, just a fantasy type of thing. Or is there something deeper behind the fetish? Thoughts?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *CallaLily said*: There was a man who loved to be in diapers, and wanted a strange woman to treat him like his mommy. He sucked his thumb etc


This was the 3rd listed Fetish here >> Get Kinky With It -The 10 Weirdest Sexual Fetishes

I wouldn't begin to understand this but the article takes a small stab at it !




> *3.* *Infantilism aka Adult babies*: desire to be treated as an infant or toddler. Can or cannot be sexual. There are an estimated 100,000 adult babies worldwide, and one-third of them are also diaper fetishists. Here is an excellent case study of an adult baby.


The rest of the list >>>



> *10 Weirdest Sexual Fetishes*
> Introducing an entirely new class of weird:
> 
> *1*. *Acrotomophilia*: sexual attraction to amputees, specifically their stumps.
> ...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I think the guy probably suffers from Media Induced Springerism, a relatively new phenomenon in which ******* losers engage in bizarre behavior primarily to draw the attention of TV cameras.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for that list SA, some of those I have never heard of, some, odd for sure!


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I think sometimes a fetish is just a fetish. Although, I also think sometimes for some people there are things that go deeper about the fetish. 

Ever see the second season of American Horror? The Psychiatrist had a fetish with women being his mommy figure too, he wanted to nurse on them, and then of course kill them and skin them. Great hatred for his mother fueled his fetish.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> I think the guy probably suffers from Media Induced Springerism, a relatively new phenomenon in which ******* losers engage in bizarre behavior primarily to draw the attention of TV cameras.


Lmao!!!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Heh, I've seen some of those fetishes on tv, some like to bounce naked on huge balloons and swish them to pop.....

I just like my wife's feet because they're soft and I thought I was odd.....


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

CallaLily said:


> So I was watching a show on youtube earlier, it turns out it was about fetishes. It was a actual movie, it looked interesting so I started watching it, but had no idea it was about fetishes until it got a little further into it. There was a man who loved to be in diapers, and wanted a strange woman to treat him like his mommy. He sucked his thumb etc. It had me wondering, if fetishes are just that, fetishes nothing more nothing less, just a fantasy type of thing. Or is there something deeper behind the fetish? Thoughts?


A real, bona fide fetish is much more than just a fantasy. It's a sexual fixation on an object or situation without which sexual gratification is almost impossible. 

Here's how the DSM-IV-TR describes fetishism:

*302.81 Fetishism*
The paraphilic focus in Fetishism involves the use of nonliving objects (the "fetish"). Among the more common fetish objects are women's underpants, bras, stockings, shoes, boots, or other wearing apparel. The person with Fetishism frequently masturbates while holding, rubbing, or smelling the fetish object or may ask the sexual partner to wear the object during their sexual encounters. Usually the fetish is required or strongly preferred for sexual excitement, and in its absence there may be erectile dysfunction in males.

-_Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders_ - Fourth Edition, American Psychiatric Association, p. 569​


----------

